# Plants for African river biotope???



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,
I've been doing tons of research on plants for an african biotope aquarium and im not having much luck. I find tons of stuff about south america and even some asia but all i can really find is anubias for africa. i need plants that grow well in low light and will do well in sand. i am just a beginner when it comes to plants so nothing to difficult to take care of. what plants do you guys suggest?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Anubias plants are great for low lighted aquariums. The roots should not be put into the gravel. This plant should only be tied to something like driftwood.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

thats it?


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

A couple links to get you started:

African Biotope Aquariums
How to set up an African biotope aquarium | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

Hope this helps!


----------

